

Five things I’d tell my 21 year old self - adatta02
http://shout.setfive.com/2013/04/17/tips-five-things-id-tell-my-21-year-old-self/

======
incision
>Anyway, these are my notes to send back to 2009.

A 25 year-old lamenting the mistakes of his youth...

Seriously now, these are some good points that too many _never_ learn,
particularly being afraid to say “I don’t know” and understanding that
"everyone is not like you"

